

Brewer conjecture,feasibility of consistent available partitiontolerant websrvc - jacquesm
http://lpd.epfl.ch/sgilbert/pubs/BrewersConjecture-SigAct.pdf

======
jacquesm
Apologies for butchering the title but 80 characters sometimes just isn't
enough...

~~~
ColinWright
"Proof of one form of Brewer's CAP theorem."

